# Sona's saddest memories



## Aika the manokit (Nov 25, 2019)

Real simple, what's a memory in your sona's past that just breaks them? What moment brought the mighty to their knees, made the brave cower, silenced the vocal or just made them bawl like an infant?I just asking because we've all made one up at some point in time. If you don't want to share because it reflects a real life experience, that's fine.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 25, 2019)

... and the last thing I remember is sinking in that dang tar pit!!!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 25, 2019)

One memory that makes Aika cry is losing his mother. To put it simple, his mother basically turned to dust in the wind on a moon lit night, Aika chasing the grains, crying and squeaking for her not to go.

If you're having trouble seeing this in your minds, watch the flashback scene from Atlantis where Kida's mom floats away


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 25, 2019)

Keefur said:


> ... and the last thing I remember is sinking in that dang tar pit!!!


Not angry memories, sad


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 25, 2019)

burying his boyfriend after an incident that cost his life.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 25, 2019)

There was the time Marius was a sushi chef apprentice, but was fired when he ate all the sushi.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 25, 2019)

For many years, it seemed that anyone Maelstrom loved or grew close to met some horrible fate, leading her to believe she might carry some kind of curse.  She was haunted by dreams, where she saw her own footprints causing blood to appear on the ground wherever she walked.  

She was well into adulthood when her fears were finally put to rest by a friend of hers, a shaman who said the dreams were a reflection of her own feelings of guilt and sorrow for the loss of friends, but that she was not at fault.  In the back of her mind, she is still cautious about maintaining close friendships, out of fear that she will lose them, too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 25, 2019)

Seeing his fellow soldiers die in combat on the battle field when he was in the military.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 25, 2019)

Skitz has none really. Since he is me.. Mostly. The dress is new!!

Eldrana my Worgen has many sad memories though. Mostly relating to family and friends lost throughout her troubled life. Hard to choose from really.

Probably losing her father in Gilneas, her homeland, was the hardest moment as she had just reunited with him.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 25, 2019)

In a land that is full of superstition and afraid of all magic, a young Fenja wandered through the nearest village, send by her family to buy necessities from the market. Being five summers old she was too young to even grasp the concept of fear against magic, caused by religion. But she does vividly remember all the faces she was confronted with. Sad ones, angry ones, sometimes threatening. All because she was different.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 25, 2019)

This thread is reigniting my itch for RP... Stahp!!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 25, 2019)

My sona's life is full of moments like that, from the abuse as child to horrors of war.

However, one thing that will always make him cry? Reminding him how his 6 year old daughter died in his arms to influenza, completely breaking him.

One week later his wife commited suicide, completely killing the man he once was.

And now he wanders, asks himself questions "What if..." 
Doing his job, witnessing more tragedies and wasting his life at the bottom of vodka bottles.

At the age of 76 he dies in his basement, without legs as he lost them. Crying over painting of his resting wife and daughter. Holding bottle of vodka in one hand. How did he died, stroke and liver failure.

A great man through life which met the lowest way to die.

What a pity...


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 25, 2019)

My sona's worst memories huh...
Over has none
Gonsalus has a whole lot
Since from the human world where he was a kid beaten up by life to a God like being who can't even save himself... You gotta read the story to get it
Johannes has moved on so he honors his parents who passed away trying to protect him, he's a man now, and has a baby girl, a mother to take care of and a girlfriend, Goddamned it


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 25, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This thread is reigniting my itch for RP... Stahp!!


Embrace it


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 25, 2019)

Skittles said:


> This thread is reigniting my itch for RP... Stahp!!


Dew it!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 25, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Dew it!



But I dunno where -Flails and cries in princess.- Actually I am kinda nervous about 1: Asking 2: Generally sucking at it, my experience is mostly in MMOs. 3: Being THAT guy.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 25, 2019)

Skittles said:


> But I dunno where -Flails and cries in princess.- Actually I am kinda nervous about 1: Asking 2: Generally sucking at it, my experience is mostly in MMOs. 3: Being THAT guy.


Roll for initiative


----------



## foussiremix (Nov 25, 2019)

Cherie witnessed at the age of 14 during her birthday on a concert , how pretty much everyone in the stadium got killed except her.

She can´t break down thinking about it cause it fucked her up to a badly degree.
It just causes her to switch her for some minutes to her old colder personality.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 25, 2019)

Skittles said:


> But I dunno where -Flails and cries in princess.- Actually I am kinda nervous about 1: Asking 2: Generally sucking at it, my experience is mostly in MMOs. 3: Being THAT guy.


That's normal when you start, trust me on this one. If I only had any will left for that maybe I would post some ad


----------



## Kinare (Nov 25, 2019)

My sona watches her mate die, which is basically her best friend, and later on he comes back to life in a not so good way and she has to fight him to defend her surviving clan members. Heccin dramatic and all the sads.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Nov 26, 2019)

Skittles said:


> But I dunno where -Flails and cries in princess.- Actually I am kinda nervous about 1: Asking 2: Generally sucking at it, my experience is mostly in MMOs. 3: Being THAT guy.



I'm sure you're not that bad.


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 26, 2019)

Aika the manokit said:


> One memory that makes Aika cry is losing his mother. To put it simple, his mother basically turned to dust in the wind on a moon lit night, Aika chasing the grains, crying and squeaking for her not to go.
> 
> If you're having trouble seeing this in your minds, watch the flashback scene from Atlantis where Kida's mom floats away



Tyll'a also lost his mother, so I guess he and Aika can relate?


----------



## Rap Daniel (Nov 26, 2019)

Rap was created in Jurassic World as a proof-of-concept for hybrids, so he became very good friends with the other Raptors, and it almost destroyed him when the Indominus Rex killed Charlie, Delta and Echo.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 26, 2019)

Ravo betrayed the countess who he had known since he was very young.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 27, 2019)

losing his cans of spam...


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 27, 2019)

He was eating one of those icecream cones with the scoops that are stacked on top of eachother. 

Some of the icecream fell on the gound. Spirit. Crushed.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Nov 30, 2019)

My creator was freed. But I couldn't go free toooooo. D:


----------



## Universe (Dec 1, 2019)

Universe had to watch his parents get murdered


----------



## DlGlTALDRUGS (Dec 1, 2019)

When Valentine was brought back from the dead the first time, she was forced to relive what happened to her prior to her death. She's been brought back from the dead many, many times, and each time brings back sad memories for her.  It's not very fun having to relive the same memories over and over in that context. Feelsbadman.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 5, 2019)

Distancing himself from his first and only love so that she didn't get hurt because of his actions, only for her to die because he wasn't there to protect her. She was all he had left at that point, and somehow, it haunts him more deeply than any other slaughter he'd witnessed.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Pepper overheard some people talking about a kid who had died that morning that used to go to their school. Turns out it was Pepper's half-brother. She didn't know it was him until she got home that day.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 5, 2020)

The death of her crush Carlos.


----------



## SequoiaH (Mar 5, 2020)

In the latest chapter of Origins I describe how Coya leads a desperate solo mission to repel enemy forces that are encroaching on her territory. She wipes out an invading force in it's entirety, but at no small cost. When she returns to her tribe, they summarily reject and abandon her because they realize that she is not the untouchable defender they thought she was, and they know more enemies are coming. Wounded and abandoned, she slips into an incredibly long hibernation in the tree she was born in, haunted by dreams of loneliness and failure.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 16, 2020)

When her heart was broken... 3 seperate times. She has since lost her heart.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

When she discovered that her parents weren't her parents... it should've been obvious, two Cerinians and I dont have any fox features. But still, I was furious that they didn't tell me.


----------



## Nanominyo (Mar 17, 2020)

Let’s see. The OC version of my fursona has a lot of backage but he isn’t a crybaby unlike the fursona version who like me is a shy coward.
But something that would upset him... hmmm his parents is properly a good start. Though he is more angry over how they treated him like a trophy rather than a son.

My Fursona version of him just cry by the first slightly thing going wrong like I do. If things don’t go like planned I just panic, sit down and cry silently. Aka I’ve gotten quite the title as a shy coward. In all parts of my life.

But I’ve got several characters so there is several upsetting parts I could talk about since I’ve got too many ocs.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 21, 2020)

A Sad memory? Their mind is a sad memory, sort of. I hate how this disease screws with your mind. You try desperately to not remember the bad, but it won’t let you remember the good either. It won’t let you concentrate on anything but It, so your whole memory is just, one grey fog.


----------

